# If you had to start all over... would you?



## JackJ (Feb 21, 2010)

If you woke up tomorrow and found out that you were averaging 2 minutes on 3x3, would you start over and try to get back to where you were. Or would you just quit and find a new hobby?


----------



## roller (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd start over and learn many things differentely":

Become colour neutral!
Learn the cross at the bottom!
Fridrich from the start!

And many other stupid habits


----------



## Kirjava (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd learn L2LK


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd learn TICT


----------



## Tomk (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd be a petrus guy


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 21, 2010)

I would, but I would use roux or petrus I think.


----------



## HaraldS (Feb 21, 2010)

i would quit.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 21, 2010)

No, I still have 4x4x4 & 2x2x2. This will be funny if someone posts who averages above 2 minutes.


----------



## Chapuunka (Feb 21, 2010)

I would relearn it (after about 20 minutes of mourning), but with color neutrality and learning finger tricks on both hands instead of just my right.


----------



## Haste_cube (Feb 21, 2010)

probably thinking, trying to remember algs that I used, methods that I had learnt
so.. the answer is yes I would


----------



## Aldo Feandri (Feb 21, 2010)

I'd learn TuRBo , and use it for speed.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Feb 21, 2010)

Prestige Mode in cubing!!!
Hell no. Prestige is stupid in CoD. So it's stupid in cubing.


----------



## crazymanjimbo46 (Feb 21, 2010)

I would definitely learn roux or petrus to start.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Feb 21, 2010)

well, considering the sheer amount of money I spent on cubes, I would be obligated to restart/relearn. 

meh, it'd be a huge hassle, though....


----------



## RyanO (Feb 21, 2010)

If this happened to me I would probably divert a good bit of my time to studying memory loss.


----------



## calekewbs (Feb 21, 2010)

I would. Seeing as I would have so many people that could help me get back to where I was. (I teach a lot of people)


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Feb 21, 2010)

I would. However, I would focus on blind and not on speedsolve


----------



## Chuck (Feb 21, 2010)

I would kill Dan Brown.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Feb 21, 2010)

I would do pretty much the same thing, but I would learn 4LLL instead of dan brown. Also, I would probably not buy so many puzzles. 

Otherwise, I'm happy that I have to work hard to improve. If I got to sub-15 too quickly, I would probably get bored.


----------



## RyanO (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't understand the animosity some people hold for Dan Brown. It's not like learning the Dan Brown method permanently damages your ability to solve a rubik's cube


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 22, 2010)

RyanO said:


> I don't understand the animosity some people hold for Dan Brown. It's not like learning the Dan Brown method permanently damages your ability to solve a rubik's cube



Agreed. If anything you should be mad at yourself for choosing such a bad starting method. It's not like it was the *only* tutorial available.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 22, 2010)

I would say, "wtf is wrong with me!"
I would probably start over and practice everything I currently do. Fridrich, TuRBo edges etc.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 22, 2010)

Relearn what I forgot.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd definitely start again, but I'd do many things differently. 

I never actually learned 2-look PLL. I went from Dan-Brown's last layer method to 2-look OLL and full PLL, which I don't think is the best route. Hey, today, I'm sub-20, so who cares, right? But if I had to start again, I'd definitely look into learning the PLLs in a better order. 

I'd also start looking ahead much sooner. I wasted MONTHS of practice because I was just going too fast.


----------



## richardzhang (Feb 22, 2010)

I would stay colour neutral.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 22, 2010)

It would be like a if an RPG you had spent 200+ hours on, just deleted itself. All those, levels, items, teams, and WiFi battles all for nothing. It would try yto be faster again, but it wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Zane_C (Feb 22, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> It would be like a if an RPG you had spent 200+ hours on, just deleted itself. *All those, levels, items, teams, and WiFi battles all for nothing*. It would try yto be faster again, but it wouldn't be the same.



When you look at from a certain perspective, it was never for anything in the first place. Bad example in my opinion. 

Come on, a RPG, you never get anything out of it lol, except a sad life.


----------



## Sin-H (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd kill myself.

-_-



Spoiler



actually, no, I wouldn't; I dunno what I'd do.


----------



## adimare (Feb 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Agreed. If anything you should be mad at yourself for choosing such a bad starting method. It's not like it was the *only* tutorial available.



I actually really like the method he teaches as a beginner's method. When I teach someone that's truly interested in understanding how a method solves the cube (as opposed to applying algorithms and getting results without really understanding what's going on) I usually teach them a slightly modified version of the method Dan Brown teaches; it's much easier to follow than say, badmephisto's.


----------



## LNZ (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd still solve the 3x3x3, but only for 100% fun and only on an occasional basis. I do have a lot of other things I could do with the time. 

For example, I would return to writing computer programs again as an amaetur, something I gave up in 2002 or watching lots more TV and reviving my video game playing days. I have not owned any video game system since 2002 and not played a video game system on a constant basis since the late 1990's.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 22, 2010)

I would quit


----------



## Dimeg (Feb 22, 2010)

I would go for BLD I think..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

Yea, definately. I would start Roux right away. And go pretty much hos I have untill now. Except better algs though...


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd quit.

Runescape has given me more satisfaction than cubing. :d
But I've wasted so many hours... I can't let all those hours go to waste. D:


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> RyanO said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the animosity some people hold for Dan Brown. It's not like learning the Dan Brown method permanently damages your ability to solve a rubik's cube
> ...



I disagree with this completely. When I decided to learn how to solve a cube, I had no way of telling one tutorial from another,(in quality) and I didn't even know speedsolving exsisted. How would I look for something better when I didn't know what better was?

I consider myself lucky, because even as a noob I couldn't stand Dan Brown, and I ended up learning from LancetheBlueKnight. If it wasn't for that change in tutorials, I might just have a cool party trick, instead of a hobby.

This is all, of course, my opinion. He does get flammed rather endlessly, which is unnecessary, but defending him to that degree just seems wrong. I hope to start no flame wars about Mr. pogobot, just wanted to state what I believe


----------



## Kian (Feb 22, 2010)

I would see a doctor immediately.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 22, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > RyanO said:
> ...



Same here. I can't actually tell you which tut I found my LL algs on. They all looked the same.


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Feb 22, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> dunpeal2064 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



and then how many of them I still re-learned (although lance and badmephisto choose great algs for the most part)

I actually teach people different algs than any I have seen online. For instance, I see people teaching E perm for 2LPLL no headlights case, and I replaced that with the Y perm. In my opinion its an easier alg, still works to fix corners, easier to recognize and get a 1 LPLL, and useful on the 2x2 cube.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 22, 2010)

Kian said:


> I would see a doctor immediately.



This. 

Also, I would probably end up doing much less, and getting more into programming. However, I would still talk to cubers and such. Also, I'd do CN MGLS.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 22, 2010)

I would post less stupid threads the second time through.

Aside from that, I'm pretty happy with the way things have turned out.


----------



## SuperNerd (Feb 22, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > I would see a doctor immediately.
> ...



All of the above.


----------



## koreancuber (Feb 23, 2010)

I would learn the ZZ method or the Roux method.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 23, 2010)

i would become an alg learner, i'd learn full ZB, full MGLS, full oll, pll, and CMLL and CLL, and then i would know pretty much every last slot/last layer case


----------



## Edward (Feb 23, 2010)

Id do the same, but start learning Full OLL and PLL earlier.

Or Learn ZB :3.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 23, 2010)

Assuming I'd retained my algs, I'd continue with ZB and be the slowest person to know it!


----------



## Ashmnafa (Feb 23, 2010)

Assuming I still remember everything about speedcubing info, I would learn Roux for sure.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 23, 2010)

OMGOMGOMG U GUYS!!!!!! I JUST WOKE UP AND CAN'T REMEMBER ANY ANYTHING!!!!!!!! HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d4m4s74 (Feb 23, 2010)

dunpeal2064 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > dunpeal2064 said:
> ...


y perm is my default first look alg too (first together with A perm, now replaced by J)
I only tought one person to solve a cube though, so I don't know if it REALLY works better


----------



## CharlieCooper (Feb 23, 2010)

I wouldn't quit and I wouldn't necessarily try to get back to where I was. Cubing is about the people and the community for me more than it is about my times.


----------



## Cubenovice (Feb 23, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> No, I still have 4x4x4 & 2x2x2. This will be funny if someone posts who averages above 2 minutes.



Here I am!!!
And now what??? :confused:


----------



## blakedacuber (Feb 23, 2010)

i agree with charlie cubing isnt about he times its about meeting new people!!oh and id definatle star again but learn f2l earlier nd probably be more serious bout cubing


----------

